#ubuntu-cz 2011-03-07
<[ZOMB]>   0~-
<[ZOMB]> ~~55555555
<h00ked> bleh... nebavi me to
<Amynka> hihi
<Amynka> no jeje
<Amynka> maya: hele mam novou metodu
<Amynka> te ntroll to vymyslel
<h00ked> bleh...
<h00ked> uz ani starbucks neumi delat kafe.... to abych si nasel novou kavarnu... :(
<h00ked> Amynka, hele ty si holka vid? jaky mas nazor na uchylne ruzovo-fialove weby? :D
<Amynka> h00ked: ZABIT
<[ZOMB]> ... celej server, preventivne ;)
<h00ked> Amynka, tak to me asi nebudes mit rada...
<h00ked> ale bohuzel, zakazka je zakazka a ty prachy jsou slusny
<h00ked> akorat se tam pokusim procpat co nejvic cerne :D
<Amynka> h00ked: no jeje
<h00ked> coe
<h00ked> kdyz tam dam vsude cernou a do toho sem tam nekam tenky ruzovy nebo fialovy prouzek, tak to nebude az tak strasne... :D
<h00ked> libi se mi, jak windowsaci hned chytaji za kazde slovo a jsou okamzite nasrani...chudaci nesnesou pravdu... :D
<h00ked> omg... oficialni pracovni email zakonceny "hezky slunecny den plny opalovani" to jsou zase erupce na slunci nebo co? 
<[ZOMB]> eh
<h00ked> ha jsou erupce na slunci [ZOMB] se probral :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: verim, ze erupce jsou tenhle tejden fakt megamazec, prijde mi jak kdyby se pulka populace promenila v opice :)
 * [ZOMB] si radsi pocka na pristi teden, az budou zas vsichni z5 :)
<h00ked> mno tak nejak... a hlavne prednaska pana Picuse Krcmare na InstallFestu nemela chybu...
<h00ked> takove sracky by se stydelo rict i petilete dite :D
<[ZOMB]> :)))
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: to vidim zase na 'back to the primitive' :))
<h00ked> ja to vidim zase call friend to get help... :D
<[ZOMB]> :)
<h00ked> mam doma uz asi pres tyden server, ale nejak jeste nebyl cas ho nainstalovat a hodit do serverovny... :/
<[ZOMB]> jeste ze tam nejsou ty pridavny jmena ... psychyatric, profesional :)))
<h00ked> Amynka, gentoo ma KVM primo v kernelu vlastne vid?
<h00ked> se ucis pridavny jmena? :D
 * [ZOMB] to rika porad ze neni cas proste
<[ZOMB]> to ani ne, ja bych si to stejnak nezapamatoval ;)
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> btw, to je v dnesni dobe nejaka moda pouzivat porad slovo hack.... ?
<[ZOMB]> pri tvoreni neco uzitecnyho ano, ostatni je jen neschopnost pojmenovat danou cinnost imho
<h00ked> to bylo porad a vsude, pokud chcete vetsi vykon nahackujte si v kernelu tohle a tamto | pokud nechcete pri aktualizaci prijit o zmeny udelejte si hack na plugin | na embedded desce si muzete nahackovat tohle a tamto... | kdyz si v openWRT nahackujete JFFS2 tak se vam to nemusi povest...
<h00ked> me to prijde, ze se v dnesni dobe jako "hack" oznacuje pomalu i pouziti ssl pri prihlasovani se nekam :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> tunel pres ssh neni hack? ah, si to prepisu teda kua ... :D
<h00ked> tunel pres ssh? to je hack jak svina, to si machr a vsichni by se ti meli klanet cece :D
<[ZOMB]> mno tak sup!
<[ZOMB]> :D
<h00ked> si hacker prvni tridy :D
<[ZOMB]> neasi :D
<h00ked> no ikdyz ja kdyz si vcera prepinal plochy,t ak mi bylo receno, ze jsem si ty windows krasne nahackoval... na infarkt malo, ale mrtvici sem asi dostal :D
<h00ked> doslo mi kafe :(
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> taky mam uz jen caj :))
<h00ked> ale to ja bych i kafe mohl mit, ale tech schodu dolu k pultu... nevyhoda patroveho starbucks :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: joo bavi me rikat 3x po sobe, ze to neni windows na moji plose ...
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: :D
<h00ked> ikdyz jsou to schody dolu, to je ta lepsi moznost, ale porad to jsou i chody nahoru s tim kafem... a to uz moc dobre neni :D
<[ZOMB]> mno ja bych musel uvarit vodu, najit kafe,cukr a prekonat lenoru :)
<h00ked> si tu zkusim odchytit nejakou obskoc babu, jestli by mi ho za dysko neprinesla :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<DKcz> nazdar, mensi dotaz, jak moc je dobre updatovat ubuntu server? (samozrejme z hlediska bezpecnosti dobre, ale z hlediska stability a funkcnosti...)
<h00ked> nahodou, v jednom starbuks se mi to povedlo, ale to sem mel teda tricko z google developer day... ted mam jenom obycejne z installfestu... :D
<[ZOMB]> DKcz: delej jen bezpecnostni aktualizace a mas to :)
<DKcz> [ZOMB]: jaky prepinac? :)
<h00ked> DKcz, ja delam bezpecnosti a zbytek si rucne kompiluju jenom podle potreby, napr. php apod
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: tak to dostnes prd :D
<h00ked> taky si rikam no.. :D
<h00ked> se k ni otocim zady, kde jsou takovy ty sluvka jako FIT CVUT apod :D
<[ZOMB]> jak prepinac ... zdroje? aptitude save-upgrade
<DKcz> a hele, aptitude ma gui :)
<[ZOMB]> j :)
<h00ked> hehe... cele dopoledne na twitteru pomlouvam WP7 a behem hodiny me sleduji asi ctyri WP7 portaly.... ROFL :D
<[ZOMB]> ale vyuzil jsem ho snad jednou v zivote :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<h00ked> [ZOMB], ja ho vyuzil jednou a tusim jeste omylem :D
<h00ked> je to takove.. gui negui :D
<DKcz> no ja do ted pouzival jenom apt-get misto aptitude (stacilo)
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: tak nejak :D
<h00ked> [ZOMB], jo vis cemus e rika vrchol lenosti?
<[ZOMB]> ono to prej ma i snad nejaky vyhody pouzivat apt-get, ja na ne neprisel, takze jsem s aptitude spokojen :)
<h00ked> ja nedavno narazil na nejake apt-pico co veskere balicky i prekompilovava :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: poustet si film na druhym pecku po ssh na 1m jako ja? :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: a poridit si bazanta k posteli :D
<h00ked> [ZOMB], no neco podobneho, my vcera na dve prednasky na InstallFestu koukali na gauci na ntb na online streaming.. se nam nechtelo zvedat a jit cca 20 metru do prednaskoveho saliu :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> online je to lepsi, to muzes vypnout a nemusis odchazet :D
<h00ked> aha, tak je to apt-build a ne apt-pico :D
<DKcz> :D
<h00ked> prave, sme sedeli v pohodli na gauci, hned u kafe... pohoda :D
<h00ked> sme potom na konci prednasek pochvalili online streaming a oni si z nas jeste delali prdel :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: u zdroje, neasi ;)
<[ZOMB]> taky sedim rad na baru :D
<h00ked> no na baru to vypada blbe s ntb :D
<[ZOMB]> jn :d
<[ZOMB]> zas nejakej mail, musi cloveka porad nekdo otravovat? kua :)
<h00ked> ty toho nadelas...
<h00ked> ja od asi pul sedmy odpovedel tak na 30 mailu.. :D
<[ZOMB]> zasadne neodpovidam na nic nedulezityho, pak prijde dalsi dementni dotaz ... :D
<h00ked> no, ja odpovidam jenom na dulezite maily, nedulezite par dni vzdycky pockaji (preposilam je asistentce) :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> chci taky asistentku :D
<[ZOMB]> mno mozna radsi ani ne jak nad tim tak premejslim, aby se zas v ty praci neco udelalo :D
<h00ked> jezisku na krizku, nektery lidi jsou fakt dementni...
<h00ked> :D:D
<[ZOMB]> j, nektery porad, nektery jen docasne :P
<h00ked> parve jsem zaslechl "jee kde jsi sehnal macbooka s windows, to apple vyrabi jo?" ja mel tri macbooky a nikde jsem windows nemel :(
<h00ked> pohled z moji strany - vidim mu do lcd - ma tam OSX :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: to byl nejakej 'ajtak" vis co, tyhle lidi se v tom vyznaj hold ;)
<h00ked> tjn... taky bych chtel byt takovy ajtak, abych se v tom takhle napohled vyznal no.. 
<h00ked> :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<h00ked> kua, jdenu vec sem krapet nepromyslel... wifi tethering v mobilu celkem zere baterku... :D
<[ZOMB]> jn :)
<h00ked> mno ikdyz stejne asi pujdu na obed...
<h00ked> jen jeste nevim kam :D
<[ZOMB]> hledam stul v rohu se zasuvkou neasi ...
<[ZOMB]> :)
<h00ked> krucinal.. na jednom webu mi spamboti obesli captchu... :/
<h00ked> nemam kabel k telefonu :D
<[ZOMB]> jeee :D
<h00ked> ntb mam v zasuvce :D
<h00ked> doma i v praci mam dokovacku, tak sebou kabel netaham no :D
<[ZOMB]> aspon USB kabel bys moh mit teda :D
<h00ked> mno... ne :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<h00ked> hehe,t ed sem si vsiml jedne samolepky na ntb
<h00ked> Prehravani disku DVD s vyssim nez nativnim rozlisenim
<h00ked> zajimave...
<h00ked> takze kdyz mam 1366x768, tak mi to vklidu prehraje film v rozliseni 1920x1080 jo? :D
<[ZOMB]> ty nalepce to neva co na ni je nalhany hele :P
<h00ked> tak jasne, ze naplepce to je jedno,a le me ne :D
<h00ked> asi pujdu jen tak z principu jebnout zamestnance alzy notebookem po hlave.. a pak ho tam rovnou dam do servisu :D
<[ZOMB]> tak nalepku strhni :D
<h00ked> az doma
<[ZOMB]> :)
<h00ked> stejne uz mam v planu sundat tu stupidni samolepku SUSE Linux Enterprise Desktop 11
<h00ked> mi nejakej Novel nebude prznit ntb :D
<[ZOMB]> to bylo prvni co slo vsechno dolu
<h00ked> hm.. asi si zajdu na sushi na obed :-)
<h00ked> no tak ale porad lepsi SUSE nez treba windows7 kdyz tak nad tim premyslim... :D
<[ZOMB]> mel jsem tam nalepku visty ... takze asi si dokazes predstavit jak dlouho tam vydrzela :D
<h00ked> ta se odlepila sama strachem ne? :D
<[ZOMB]> skoro :D
<h00ked> je mi to jasny :D
<h00ked> a spodni stitek se seriovym cislem? :D
<[ZOMB]> ten jsem nechal, ale uz je tak sedrenej, ze tam vlastne uz ani neni :))
<[ZOMB]> zespod na to nekoukam ... jebat :D
<h00ked> ja sem tim legalizoval kdysi tatkovi widle na PC, asi dva roky zpatky a jeste mu to porad funguje i po upgradu na win7 :D
<h00ked> bohuzel teda ntb uz je nekde ve sklepe a uzivaj si na nem krysy a potkani :D
<h00ked> teda jeho cast...
<h00ked> presneji cast case :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> beee, co zas kdo menil na gtalku, se tam nemuzu prihlasit, me snad praskne zilka v mozku uz :D
<h00ked> prej ATI mobility radeon premium graphics... lol :D
<h00ked> jo bud rad.. ja zase zjistil, ze nejnovejsi verze pidginu z ppa se nedokaze pripojit na jabber ucet, ktery je online na jinem pc...
<[ZOMB]> he, krasa
<h00ked> a navic jak se mi menila IP doma, tak si ji ani nepamatuju a nemuzu se prihlasit na ssh a killnout tam pidgina.. :D
<h00ked> tjn... hned jak prijdu domu, tak jdu delat rucni downgrade pidgina... tohle posrali :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: docela dobry si nechat posilat na mail adresu pokud se ti meni :)
<[ZOMB]> ja to mam v bitlbee
<h00ked> njn..
<h00ked> ja vim, ze konci na .33 :D
<h00ked> si poridim nejakou domenu na domaci net a bude to asi :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: stejnak budes potrebovat pevnou adresu, nebo budes muset menit DNS obcas :)
<h00ked> a zadny srani se s IP, proste 'ssh domena.tld' a hotovo :D
<h00ked> pevnou IP mam jako skala, jen se mi cca jednou za 3-4 mesice vzdycky zmeni, kdyz mam uz neunosny traffic no... :D
<h00ked> tak jednou za ctvrt roku zmenim DNS u domeny a bude to :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: a budes resit jednou rocne porad ten samej prob co ted :D
<h00ked> proc jednou rocne? jakej? :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: jak zjistis IP kdyz budes zas nekde takhle ... :)
<h00ked> no ne, tak me kdyz provider zmeni IP, tak mi zavola a rekne mi ji, takze rovnou zmenim DNS a bude to :-)
<[ZOMB]> to leda
<[ZOMB]> ja si to teda radsi v klidu necham poslat na mail :LD
<h00ked> heh, tak traceroute bez parametru ma max 30 hops... to je celkem malo... :D
<[ZOMB]> nj, driv se tak nehopsalo :)
<h00ked> kor kdyz ma nekdo infrastrukturu udelanou na picu a desetkrat se ti pozadavek protoci mezi dvema mistama :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: to delaj tamty 'ajtaci' ne?
<h00ked> ping 1604.526 ms... celkem zajimavy cislo :D
<[ZOMB]> feer
<[ZOMB]> kam?
<h00ked> na moji byvalou IP :D
<[ZOMB]> :)
<h00ked> heh, to je vlastne cca 1,6 sec jestli dobre pocitam ne? :D
<[ZOMB]> vcelku fofr, lepsi jak pesky :)
<h00ked> lol, sem si vzpomel na vcerejsi cast prednasky o cloud computing: pokud server nestiha, tak VPS premigrujte na jiny server, kde je vice prostredku...
<[ZOMB]> &
<h00ked> ale zapomel rict, ze pri migraci je celkem slusny delay a kdyz migrujes VPS, kde je treba 5TB dat, tak se delaj celkem protahne a to jeste nepocitam, kdyby se data musela migrovat z jednoho SAN na jiny... to udela klidne pet minut delay...:D
<[ZOMB]> bomba
<[ZOMB]> to rozhodne chces
<[ZOMB]> :D
<h00ked> mno prave
<h00ked> kazdy klient pozaduje, ze pri overlay serveru je lepsi mit 5 minut delay, kdy to bude nedostupne nez aby to bylo pomalejsi, to je samozrejmost :D
<h00ked> lol, nejaka buchta snedla toasty za asi pul minuty :D
<h00ked> to aspon tyden nejedla, to je fiziologicky nemozne :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<h00ked> mno nic, mizim na obed, zdur prdi, peace
<[ZOMB]> & love ;)
<h00ked> bleh, pauza na obed se trochu protahla...
<h00ked> krucinal...
<h00ked> jak se jmenuje ten hawaisky spekoun... mel vyborne pisnicky...
<h00ked> Bruddah mam ho :-)
<h00ked> zdur prdi
<[ZOMB]> zabavne odpoledne koukam :D
<freax> jo jo... srandy kopec :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
 * [ZOMB] jde cucet na bbt, tak asi gn :)
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: jsem radostne myslel ze vysel dalsi dil, kouknu na stranky a ono nic.... :'(
#ubuntu-cz 2011-03-08
<rado_> nazdar!.-))
<rado_> neví tu někdo něco o aoss?
 * [ZOMB] topic, topic, topic :)))))))))))))))))))))
<rado_> vyzná se tu někdo v aoss?
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: shanis topice? se zeptej na urade :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: okej :D
<starejbar>  
<starejbar>  Synek: "Tati, ve škole nám říkali, že ICQ a internetové 
<starejbar>                    chaty degenerují lidskou komunikaci, je to pravda?"
<starejbar> 16:52 <  Ganimoth> Otec: "IMHO LOL"
<starejbar> chjo proc mi notes vydrzi jen par minut na baterce :/
<starejbar> nemate nekdo tucha co kde ucpat aby mi ta energie neutikala?
<live_> Ahoj 
<live_> řeším problém na ubuntu server
<live_> nedaří se mi za každou cenu nastavit ve webminu virtual hosts 
<live_> z druhého qfdn mi načítá adresář prvního i když je v parametrech jiné nastavení 
<live_> server je na jedné ip 
<supersasho> nepoznate nejaky schopny dlna client na androida? allshare a twonky mi nefunguju jak by mali
<h00ked> jdu koukat na komedii narvanou 22 herci (barcelona - arsenal) zdur prdi!
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi!
<supersasho> spectrum1: na zdravie! :)
<spectrum1> jj
<spectrum1> supersasho, na zdravi!
<spectrum1> posledni sklenka ..
<spectrum1> tak na zdravi!
<spectrum1> supersasho, a na to se napyjem! na zdravi! ;-)
<supersasho> spectrum1: :) no len barca arsenal je 1:1 takze teraz niet dovodu pit :-D
<spectrum1> supersasho, wtf arsenal ...  ;-)
<spectrum1> **** firefox ..
<spectrum1> hmmm ...  a buh nechtel CMS tak vymyslel DMS ... 
<harvi> hej borci jedna otazocka, kazdym boot-om mi ubuntu kontroluje disk ci niesu chyby. Je to normalne? niekedy mi to raz za cas spravil no teraz vzdy. Nic nenajde ale aj tak kontroluje. Raz som tam mal error, myslim ze na /home ale odvtedy nic, no kontroluje vzdy. mam tam este v lost+found ten jeden eror co opravil alebo co s nim spravil
<spectrum1> harvi, normalni to neni ..
<harvi> mas napad?
<spectrum1> harvi, j .. chvilku co ho domyslim ..
<spectrum1> harvi, sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda  (nebo tak neco)
<harvi> fstab ak ti pomoze http://paste.ubuntu.com/577607/
<spectrum1> bezne se provadi kontrola jednou za cas ..
<spectrum1> pravidlena kontrola znaci bud chybu disku nebo chybu souboroveho systemu ..
<harvi> jj toto viem, len neviem kde je chyba
<spectrum1> pokud souborovy system neni mega-sracka, tak to znaci tu chybu disku ..
<harvi> smartctl http://paste.ubuntu.com/577609/
<spectrum1> dmesg | tail a jinak co jsem psal
<harvi> no a ten posledny http://paste.ubuntu.com/577610/
<spectrum1> njn, to vypada ok ..
<spectrum1> tak bych tam nainstaloval debian a melo by to byt ok ..
<spectrum1> (zadnou chybu nevidim)
<harvi> moze byt ze to lost+found tam nieco blbne? nemalo by sice no uz ma nic nenapada proste
<spectrum1> lost+found je jen adresar ... ten nic neresi
<spectrum1> to neni jako ten skryty nesmysl ve windows ..
<spectrum1> mizim, jsem KO ..
 * spectrum1 a taky doslo vino ...
#ubuntu-cz 2011-03-09
<starejbar> bry
<maya> taky bre rano
<starejbar> nemate nekdo predstavu, cim by mohlo byt zpusobeno ze mi nefachaji funkcni klavesy? resp funguje jen kombinace fn+uspani a fn+numlock, jinak nic, resp se mi hlavne jedna o to a by fungovalo ovladani jasu
<starejbar> hm je mozny ze by to grafarna nemula?
<starejbar> neumela
<PetrHH> starejbar, pozna vubec system, ze jsi je stisknul?
<starejbar> no tak jsem zkusil xev a system o teto kombinaci klaves nevi
<starejbar> bye
<starejbar> no tak vzhledem k tomu ze to neslape ani pod wokynkama
<starejbar> bych rekl ze problem bude nekde v HW
<PetrHH> jo tak
<starejbar> je mozny ze by to neumel firmware?
<starejbar> nebo neco takovyho
<starejbar> znacky to na klavesnici ma a ostatni klavesy slapou
<h00ked> bleh.. okdy dela scitani lidu zubata? ja se ji lekl, ze sem malem dostal infarkt
<areon> dobrý den
<h00ked> co je na nem dobryho?
<areon> h00ked, hej taky mám den blbec ale co mám dělat??
<h00ked> dej si se mnou panaka, po sestym, sedmym uz to bude fuk :-)
<areon> kde ze bydlís?
<h00ked> doma :-)
<areon> :D stačí kraj :d
<h00ked> u me doma :-)
<areon> :D a co pijes vubec :-p
<freax> urcite neco domaciho :-D
<h00ked> alkohol
<h00ked> technicky :D
<areon> :D okena se nepočítá do alkoholu
<starejbar> taky uz mate pod mostem wifi?:)
<h00ked> ja jsem pod karlovym mostem, ja tu mam optiku hec :D
<h00ked> ale bez buzirky teda no :D
<starejbar> njn u Svratky je to jen wifi se asi prestehuju
<h00ked> hm... ze me to nenapadlo driv... anasovy dzus + kokosove malibu... mnamka :-)
<h00ked> klidne pojd, je tu jeste jedna popelnice na papir prazdna
<h00ked> a je tam i doura na protazeni ethernetu :-)
<starejbar> :D
<areon> h00ked,  :D joo jediny co hraje u vybírání bytu je jestli tam je optika :D
<h00ked> kua, debilni google apps
<h00ked> jebat google
<h00ked> ty vole ja se poseru... nejdriv ten mail neposle vubec a potom pro jistotu sestkrat...
<h00ked> hm....
<h00ked> dzus mam akorat na 4 sklenicky se ctyrma panakama (od oka).... uz mam jestou sklenicku dzusu a porad ho tam je celkem dost.. :D
<areon> :D
<areon> h00ked,  no jaa uz tady piju medovinu :D
<starejbar> kurna vy mi delate chute
<starejbar> asi pudu sefovi probrat firemni bar :-D
<starejbar> hmm zjistuju ze asi bude neco shnileho v gnome
<starejbar> jsem dneska nahodil na zkousku xfce
<starejbar> a predtim jsem mel problem s vydrzi baterky, tak ze proste mi to hlasilo jakz takz odpovidejici dobu a pak to po 15 minutach chciplo
<areon> starejbar,  to zkazí den :D
<starejbar> na xfce uz valim skoro hodinu a porad mi to ukazuje pul hodky
<starejbar> cili se to vybiji normalne
<areon> ja treba na linuxu vydrzim o 50% vic nez na winech 
<areon> protoze je mam jemne zavirovany
<starejbar> :-D
<starejbar> no podle toho jak to bezi tak ja mam vydrz stejnou
<starejbar> teds xfce
<starejbar> v gnome to bylo fakt 15 minut
<areon> a nemel jsi tam pusteny nejaky sileny procesy v pozadí ?
<starejbar> ukazovalo mni to hodinu a pak to proste hodilo hlasku baterie vybita a chiplo
<starejbar> nerekl bych
<areon> mas kompatibilní grafiku ?
<starejbar> navic jsem ted jen nahodil metabalik xfce a cse ostatni zustalo
<starejbar> jezis to nevim je to starerj notes, je tam tusim ati mobility radeon7500
<starejbar> je fakt ze to s tim gnome bylo trosku lenosnejsi
<starejbar> ale aby mi to po cca 15 minutach reklo papa to je mi nejaky divny
<starejbar> kurna du si aspon udelat kafe
<areon> starejbar,  a proc vubec ted pracujes?
<starejbar> bo mame otviracku do osmi
<areon> a muzu vedet kde pracujes?
<starejbar> mam delat skrytou reklamu?
<starejbar> na vzorkvne podlah
<starejbar> podlahove studio? bo jak se tomu honosne rika :-D
<areon> :D
<areon> jaa  chodim do bordelu ale honosne tomu rikame  vyssi odborná a stredni prumyslovou skola elektrotechnická
<starejbar> heh
<starejbar> sladky casy na studiich
<areon> joo :D kdyz se postesti tak jeste 3 roky na vysoké
<h00ked> vole vam jebe? tolik pismenek o.O
<areon> není nic lepšího než pravidelnej sex
<h00ked> definuj pravidelnost :D
<areon> skola me jebe kazdej den:D
<areon> prijdu domu tam me jebe mati ze jsem zase neco neudelal
<areon> a pak sem tam s přítelkyní :d
<h00ked> skolu chapu, ale mati, fuj... :D
<starejbar> :-D
<areon> h00ked,  neni sex jako sex co ?:D
<starejbar> boha jeho jeste ze uz jsem zenatej a neco jako sex me uz nemnusi trapit :D
<areon> starejbar,  hm to porusuje jednu z mojich hlavnich zasad :D
<starejbar> ?
<areon> nevěřím ničemu co krvácí 5 dní a neumře :D /až na pár vyjímek:)
<areon> pokud je to nějaká slečna tak se omlouvám ale je to pravda
<starejbar> Å¡ak pockej vona te nektera nauci :P
<areon> co ??
<starejbar> poznes
<starejbar> kurna uz na to skoro nevidi
<starejbar> m§
<starejbar> poradte kde se na netu da nejak prehledne zopaknou matika
<areon> :D 
<areon> cern.ic.cz
<areon> tam je neco
<areon> ;)
<starejbar> hmm prozkoumám
<areon> p pripade muzu dat kontakt na autora
<starejbar> mn o uvidíme aspon se ted v praci nebudu chvili nudit
<starejbar> zatim se mejte
<starejbar> padla
<h00ked> areon: slecna? tady? :D
<areon> h00ked,  amynka je chlap ?
<h00ked> no chlap ne, ale slucnu si nepredtavuju ze po nocich kompiluje vanillu :D
<areon> h00ked, taky fakt
<areon> ale tak pokud se aspn oblika jako holka :D 
<h00ked> nebo napr. idealni slecna ti urcite nebude rikat, ze tady to mas blbe napsany a ze se to da nakodit jednoduseji/efektivneji :D
<areon> h00ked,  ja nevim až nějakou potkám dám vám vědet
<h00ked> no ja jednu takovou doma mel jednu dobu...
<h00ked> ikdyz ta byla spis na freeBSD
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi!
<areon> :D
<areon> h00ked,  a kde se dá sehnat taková baba?
<h00ked> ja ji splasil na linuxaltu :D
<areon> h00ked, :D tak tomu se říká dobrej lov :D
<h00ked> do pice...
<h00ked> kdo je mi schopnej udelat slusnej template (kompletni grafika krome headeru) pro drupal, ktery bych mohl ukazat pri jednani s Oracle? do zitra?
<h00ked> :(
<areon> h00ked, cesky a pomalu
<spectrum1> si neco stahni, ne? ..
<h00ked> to asi tezko
<h00ked> mi ted psala graficka, ze ma zatim jen psd a ze to nestiha do zitra udelat...
<h00ked> do pice...
<areon> to je věc která zkatí den
<areon> *zlazí
<areon> *zkazí
<h00ked> me jde o dotaci skoro 400k :/
<spectrum1> graficka je napycu, ostatni je ok
<h00ked> poskytnuti blade-u nepocitam...
<areon> spectrum1,  ja bych spis rekl že grafičká má pi*u :D
<spectrum1> areon, myslet si to muzes, ale dokud ji neuvidim na vlastni oci .. ;-)
<areon> h00ked,  pls postni jeji fotku :D
<h00ked> jo picu ma, ma dite, nevim kudy jinudy by to vytlacila...
<spectrum1> na drupal je sablon dost ne, tak nevim v cem je problem
<spectrum1> a ostatni je treba doladit pozdeji
<areon> už víte proč nevěřím ničemu co krvácí 5 dní a neumře???
<h00ked> ok, sezen mi ctyrsloupcovou sablonu se sub-headerem na ctyri kategorie 
<h00ked> doladit... ja to potrebuju mit zitra finalni...
<spectrum1> se podivam..
<h00ked> plus header height 454px a aby byla kompatibilni s fluxem a dala se tam nastavit dynamicka sirka jednotlivych bloku - hodne stesti...
<spectrum1> nj, tak lehky upravy by byly nutne .. ;-)
<spectrum1> ale ja se dnes moril s DNS, tak na to seru .. 
<h00ked> ja taky, hlavne uz mam upito... snad kolega sezene nejakeho grafika, ktery to zvladne pres noc..
<areon> h00ked,  jinak se ti omlouvam 
<h00ked> nevim za co, ale v poho
<areon> h00ked,  ja jsem enkdy skodolibej parchant :D
<spectrum1_> blew, normalne zamrzlo jadro .
<areon> spectrum1,  jak menis nick?
<spectrum1> areon,  kliknu v xchatu a menim ..
<areon> spectrum1,  ja jsem asi blb ale nikde to nevidim 
<spectrum1> areon, vlevo vedle radku kam pises text je tvuj nick, tam na nej klikni ..
<areon> aaa diky moc ;)
<spectrum1> rve mi to koule .. ;-)
 * spectrum1 jdu spat .. chjo, dn
 * starejbar 
<areon> Starejbar_pivko,  nepij :D
<Starejbar_pivko> zaslouzena odmena po dlouhym dni v praci
<areon> ja vim 
#ubuntu-cz 2011-03-10
<h00ked> zduř prdi
<areon> dobrej den 
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi!
#ubuntu-cz 2011-03-11
<h00ked> zduř prdi
<starejbar> hoj plantazniku
 * [ZOMB] ya
<supersasho> mam pocit ze pomaly zacne doba nadavania na slnko :)
<freax> supersasho: to chce okna zalepit alobalem ;-)
<[ZOMB]> freax: +1 :D
<Coudy> zdravim, mam thinkpad sl510, dokazem ho uspat cez sleep, ale nedokazem ho zobudit.. neviete poradit ? skusal som jadro 2.6.32 aj 2.6.35
<supersasho> freax: alobal uz nemam, vsetok som minul na hlavu, ale uz ma aspon neodpocuvaju :)
<supersasho> Coudy: toto maju skor na svedomi graficke ovladace ako jadro.. opravte ma niekto ak sa mylim, notebook som nikdy nemal
<Coudy> je tam intel grafika, a ovladace priamo z jadra, ziadne ovladace navyse
<Coudy> ale tu ide o to, ze power stale blika, na nic nereaguje.. ako keby sa odpojila aj klavesnica pri sleepe
<Coudy> r50e som zobudzal tak, ze som drzal 3sek. klavesu Fn a zobudil sa, SL510 mi zobudit nejde
<supersasho> rad by som ti poradil, zial nemam s tymto ziadne skusenosti, snad ked budem mat notebook, sa tym budem zaoberat.. ale mozno [ZOMB] starejbar alebo Amynka by mali mat tusim :)
<Coudy> nie ze by som bol lenivy, ale uz 3hod googlim, a pozeram ostatne fora, ale neviem to rozbehat
<supersasho> Coudy: I just updated my kernel to the latest version (2.6.35-24). Now my suspend function on my Thinkpad SL510 no longer works.  cize kernel 2.6.35 asi nebude najlepsi na to :) ale to si uz asi vygooglil aj sam :)
<Coudy> nie, tak k tomuto som sa nedostal, 
<Coudy> hmm. ale on nemoze uspat, mne uspatie ide.. ale nezobudim ho 
<supersasho> hm
<supersasho> co tak citam tak pre win7 to zacalo fungovat az ked vydali opravny firmware
<Coudy> skusim pozriet FW, 
<supersasho> tato verzia to sprovoznila pre win7 v1.31
<Coudy> este ze uz robia bios update cez bootovacie CD
<Coudy> flashnem novy bios, a budem informovat, ci to pomohlo
<supersasho> ok
<supersasho> a co mas vlastne za system?
<Coudy> ubuntu 10.4.1 LTS
<supersasho> hm
<supersasho> sekundu
<supersasho> http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-48NT8D&sitestyle=lenovo
<supersasho> hm, okej nie je tam testovany sleep/hibernation
<supersasho> tak nic teda
<starejbar> abych se priznal tak ubu provozuju odjakziva jen na notebooku ale uspavani jsem nikdy neresil :-P
<starejbar> jo a s tim slunkem je nejlepsi mit pracovicku ve sklepe :-D
<starejbar> tam se ta mrcha nedostane
<starejbar> nebo spis jsem to uspaveni nikdy resil nemusel, bo na tak nocvej HW nemam vestinou ani skvatu
<starejbar> skvaru
<Coudy> ok, nahravam bios 1.44
<starejbar> koukam neni nad stary dobry zelezo :-D
<Coudy> no, nieco sa zmenil, teraz sa potvrdila chyba v 2.6.35, nejde uspat
<starejbar> i kdyz kdysi mi na badgerovi trvalo asi mesic nez jsem rozchodil wifinu
<starejbar> :D
<starejbar> zkus zmenit jeste par veci a uz nepude zapnout ;--)
<Coudy> 2.6.32 zobudit stale nejde
<supersasho> Coudy: citam asi 3 mesiace stary thread a vyzera ze hibernacia funguje ale suspend ee :(
<supersasho> alebo mozno aj nie, tu je ten link
<supersasho> http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/hardware/451784-lenovo-sl510-acpi.html
<Coudy> nic, nejde, skusal som aj acpi_osi=linux a noapic, ale nepomohlo 
<Coudy> ako je to s projektom tuxonice ? skusal to niekto ? rozmysalm, zeby som nahradil sleep za tutp hybernaciu
<starejbar> co tak koukam tak na nejakym mailing listu borec resi jakejsi modul thinkpad_acpi
<starejbar> nemohlo by to pomoci?
<starejbar> hmm ale to bude asi na stary masiny
<starejbar> radsi uz mlcim
<starejbar> stejne tu mam pacienta
<starejbar> zatim
<starejbar> ;)
<starejbar> no tak to bylo rychly
<Coudy> ok dik
<Coudy> skusim ten tuxonice, a uvidim
<starejbar> heh ze ja jsem si daval vypinani wifi na levou win
<Coudy> vsimol som si nieco na zaciatku, tak som si pozrel dmesg
<Coudy> dmesg | grep thinkpad > Not yet supported thinkpad detected !
<areon> dobrej den 
<h00ked> proscihl sem neco?
<areon> :D pruser v Japonsku
<h00ked> to me nijak netankuje :D
<areon> no pokud tam bouchne ta jaderná elektrárna :D
<Amynka> co ja
<h00ked> jee hele :D
<h00ked> twl ja snad budu muset makat... :/
<areon> h00ked,  nestras:D
<h00ked> nebo se kouknu znova na Trn: Legolas.... to je dilema
<areon> má tu někdo typ na film ?
<supersasho> nedavno som sa vcelku dobre pobavil pri takom oddychovom filme, po tazkom dni.. akcna komedia Cop Out
<supersasho> u nas v preklade, urcite pod nejakym debilnym nazvom, uplne nesuvisiacim s originalom :-D
<areon> aha
<areon> supersasho,  jo ten uz jsem videl :D hustý v japonsku unikla radiace:)
<supersasho> areon: Japan's PM, Naoto Kan, tells President Obama: No evidence of radiation leaks from nuclear reactors due to quake.  
<supersasho> breaking news na cnn.. tak dufam ze je to pravda
<areon> supersasho,  ja jin nic zlyho nepreju ale trocha radiace jeste nikoho nezabila :)
<supersasho> no prave japoncov vcelku aj hej :)
<areon> kamarád ma jako dlouhodobou maturitni práci dozimetr :D ale zatím má ještě všechny vlasy
<areon> :D
<h00ked> zduř prdi
<starejbar> hoj
<starejbar> ja vyrost 
<starejbar> pak kilaku od atomky
<starejbar> a taky nevidim nasledky :D
<areon> starejbar,  no jasnyy
<starejbar> no fakt :-)
<areon> zitra dodám video jak mu to měří :D
<areon> https://www.abclinuxu.cz/blog/urandom/2009/9/zniceni-dat-na-disku-snadno-a-rychle
<areon> tohle jsi prectete
<areon> :D
<starejbar> krasny navod
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi!
<spectrum1> je to magor, likvidovat disk
<spectrum1> staci to nechat chvili zapnute a spadne to samo ..
<starejbar> pak se mrkni jak si s termitem hrajou mythbusteri
#ubuntu-cz 2011-03-12
<areon> dobré ráno spí tady vůbec někdo ?? někdy?
<starejbar> hoj
<supersasho> caute vospolok
<h00ked> zduř prdi
<h00ked> kdyby me nekdo hledal, tak realm Burning Blade ; nick: neowiper :D
<alexman> ahoj, chtel bych pomoci rsync a ssh zalohovat automaticky vzdaleny pc ale nevim jak na ssh klic aby se to pripojilo samo bez ptani na cokoliv pomuž někdo?
<alexman> tak abych mohl dat pak jen radek do cronu
<FrostyX> alexman: nepomuze toto ? http://www.root.cz/clanky/jak-se-prihlasovat-na-ssh-bez-zadavani-hesla-undefined-undefined/
<alexman> pročtu dík
<FrostyX> nz
<FrostyX> lidi pouzivate nekdo VIM jako hlavni textovy editor ? 
 * FrostyX se jde projit
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: jo
<FrostyX> chcel jsem to taky zkusit, ale prvni jsem se chtel zeptat nejakeho zkuseneho uzivatele na par teoretickych veci :)
<[ZOMB]> napr :))
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: http://www.nti.tul.cz/~satrapa/docs/vim/
<FrostyX> pry je hlavni sila vimu prave v jeho ovladani - tzn oddelena prikazova a editacni cast. dobre, je jasne ze si muzu pomoci te prikazove casti spoustet make a podobne veci, to opravdu uzitecne je, ale kdyz chces treba vyjmout radek, tak misto ctrl+k musis esc, :command, insert, psat dal ? nebo treba kdyz chci zpet na posledni editovanou pozici, zase musis esc, :command, (pripadne vickrat), a pak zase insert a psat dal ? opravdu to takto pouzivate, nebo m
<FrostyX> as na vsechno zkratky ?
<[ZOMB]> vubec :)
<[ZOMB]> na vsechno jsou zkratky
<[ZOMB]> vyjmout akt. radek je 'dd'
<[ZOMB]> popr '<pocetradku>dd'
<FrostyX> mno pockej, ale to zas musis do prikazove casti :D
<[ZOMB]> proc? zmacknu jen dvakrat 'd'
<FrostyX> tak jsem idiot ? :-D ... snad kdyz zmacknu 2x 'd', tak napisu 2x 'd' (pokud jsem v editacnim modu) :-D
<[ZOMB]> jiste]
<[ZOMB]> v editacnim modu taky nemas vetsinou chute mazat celej radek :)
<FrostyX> proc ne, kdyz programuju, neco napisu, uvedomim si, ze by to mohlo vypadat jinak, smazu par radku, zas nejaky napisu, obcas tam hodim neco z netu a nejaky radky z tama promaznu, ..... 
<[ZOMB]> ber ze to neovladas mysi ....
<[ZOMB]> tzn esc (sipky)(pocet)dd a i(insert :))
<FrostyX> kurna vzdyt to prece neni efektivni :-D
<[ZOMB]> ???
<[ZOMB]> jak je to efektivneji v nano napr .... :)))
<FrostyX> v nano napr ? aktualni radek smazu cez ctrl+k
<[ZOMB]> blbej priklad kua :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<[ZOMB]> jak se v nano kopiruje text?
<FrostyX> vzdycky kdyz ctu neco o vimu - tak "uz vas nebavi mackat zbytecne moc klaves navic nez je opravdu nutne, ...", jenze vzdycky kdyz si vzpomenu na vim a jeho esc, command, insert, tak si predstavim kolik mi to asi tak usetri :-D
<FrostyX> mno to nevim :)
<FrostyX> ja jsem ho chcel zkusit pouzivat misto grafickeho geany ... kde vlastne udelam shift+sipka / home / end .... 
<FrostyX> a hodne lidi tvrdi ze vim je lepsi nez jakykoli jiny graficky editor .. 
<[ZOMB]> ma desivejch moznosti, ja v tom umim max uplnej zaklad, tak co potrebujes proste u psani :)
<FrostyX> a jak treba kopirujes text ?
<[ZOMB]> v,sipky,y
<[ZOMB]> ve visual modu
<h00ked> mno... tak na matejsky je jedna nova atrakce... :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: ty? :))
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: zajimave no ... pujdu se najist, kouknu na ten link co jsi mi posilal a zkusim s tim asi chvilku pracovat no :)
<FrostyX> btw pouzivat to treba i k programovani atd ?
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: jj, jde jen o to prvni prekonani zakladniho ovladani
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: kdepak, ja uz tam nejsem, ale byl sem na ni :-)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: ten link je na docela dobrej navod v CZ
<h00ked> bohuzel celkem nuda, toci se jenom kolem tri os, takze stereotyp :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: nemale bliticko :))
<h00ked> nuda :D
<h00ked> to sem mel pred tim jeste klobasu jak... klobasa :D
<[ZOMB]> :))
<h00ked> omg proc si wine po restartu ntb mysli, ze se zmenil hw? :D
<freax> zdravim.. ma tu nekdo zkusenosti se xenem? 
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: prosim prosim, mas blok kodu a najednou si uvedomis, ze ho potrebujes uzavrit do podminky, takze ho budes potrebovat celi odsadit o uroven doprava ... jak to provedes ? :)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: ve visualu oznac a dej '>'
<FrostyX> jj o > jsem cetl, ale jak oznacim ten blok ? :)
<[ZOMB]> v
<FrostyX> to je dobry :-D
<[ZOMB]> :)
<FrostyX> a kdyz bych chcel ten blok oznacit, dat > a chtel bych, aby mi to zustalo stale oznacene ?
<[ZOMB]> j to nevim
<FrostyX> nevadi :)
<[ZOMB]> ckej testnu pres tecku :)
<FrostyX> mno ta ti to jen odsadi znovu si myslim
<[ZOMB]> jn
<FrostyX> ale podle toho jeho clanku mi nefungovalo rendo ... undo je prikaz 'u' a rendo ma byt snad ctrl+R, ale to mi neslo
<[ZOMB]> to jsem nezkousel :)
<freax> aaah.. me z toho Xenu jebne :/
<[ZOMB]> :))
<h00ked> juhuuu
<h00ked> za dve hodky si uziju TRON: Legacy ve fullHD :p
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: tak obnoveni predchoziho vizualniho bloku je gv, obcas by se to mohlo hodit :-)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: cajk :)
<h00ked> uaaa dochazi mi misto na /home :(
<[ZOMB]> :))
<h00ked> tak novy disk bude proste v ntfs :/
<h00ked> za boha se mi ho nedari pripojit s rw opravnenim... :/
<[ZOMB]> hm
<[ZOMB]> umask,rw,uset
<[ZOMB]> *user
<h00ked> no ne
<[ZOMB]> :)
<h00ked> tohle me napadlo jako prvni, ale proste jakmile tam chci sypat data, tak "naser si"
<[ZOMB]> hm
<[ZOMB]> cim to tam sypes?
<h00ked> gparted
<h00ked> zkousel sem i primo prikazem, ale taky picu
<h00ked> data jdou jedine pres cp s rootem, bez roota ani ranu...
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: ve skupinach si?
<h00ked> jop
<[ZOMB]> halda :)
<h00ked> jooo
<h00ked> dny budou kratsi o 1,6 mikrosekundy diky tsunami :D
<[ZOMB]> jo uz jsem taky cet, desna zmena :)
<h00ked> presne
<h00ked> to nevim jestli rozdejcham cece :D
<h00ked> Extrémisté napadli v Bydžově Romy, jednoho zranili // jenom jednoho? to si rikaj extremisti?...
<h00ked> no jasneee rakusaci debilni, kdyz se neco stane, tak hned maji plnou hubu kecu, ale ze proti tsunami a zemetreseni se vlastne neda nijak a nic ochranit, to uz je nezajima a porad melou to svoje... mi cim dal tim vic pripominaji microsoft
<[ZOMB]> lol, zajimave :D
<h00ked> by me zajimalo o cem se radi...
<h00ked> zakazou jaderne elektrarny nebo poruci prirode? :D
<[ZOMB]> poruci prirode radsi, tj jasny neasi :D
<h00ked> no blby sou na to dost :D
<[ZOMB]> oni o sobe tvrdej pravej opak prave :D
<h00ked> tim to dokazujou :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<h00ked> hehe unikl flash 10.2 pro android, uz stahuju :D
<h00ked> http://www.multiupload.com/5FOUMVZI32 enjoy it ;-)
<[ZOMB]> nemam android :)
<h00ked> :)
<h00ked> kolik tu je vlastne botu? :D
<h00ked> ctyri? :D
<h00ked> nic jdu do spat, kdyz jsou ty dny kratsi
<h00ked> zduř prdi :o)
<[ZOMB]> :)) gn
<FrostyX> tjn, budeme si ted vsichni muset prizpusobit spanek
<[ZOMB]> :)
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: nevis jestli ma ta sranda nejak poresenou editaci souboru v siti ? zkusil jsem gvimem otevrit soubor, ktery je sdileny na sambe, ale neslo mi ho ani otevrit, ...
<[ZOMB]> hm
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: btw pouzivas gvim, nebo vim ?
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: vim
<h00ked> bleh, zuby blby
#ubuntu-cz 2011-03-13
<h00ked> zduř prdi :o)
<freax> pic :)
<Kony_doma> hoj
<Kony_doma> najde se tu nekdo, kdo by mi poradil s nasatvenim iptables ??? jedna se mi , ze bych potreboval na serveru nastavit jenom urcity IP adresy, ktery se muzou pripojovat na server.... Udelat nejaky seznam IP adres, ktery budou mit povoleny pristup na server, a vsechno ostatni bude zakazano
<FrostyX> Kony_doma: ahoj, jestli nekde vyhrabu IP adresu, abych se pripojil na server, tak ano
<Kony_doma> :)
<Kony_doma> no jednuduse to potrebuju nastavit. jedna se o jednu vec
<FrostyX> Kony_doma: jato mam takto http://pastebin.com/22z5hEWg
<Kony_doma> na server se nebude moc nikdo pripojit pokud nebude IP adresa v nejakym seznamu.... vcetne pingu a vseho, jde to takto udelat ???? ted to zkousim na VMWare a porad se mi to nedari....
<Kony_doma> aha
<Kony_doma> takze tohle udela, ze te vsechno zahodi a jenom zadany IP adresy to povoli ??
<Kony_doma> a co kdybych chtel vsechny porty aby to povolilo..... proste ses v seznamu povolenych Ip dares, tak mas kompletni pristup na serevr
<FrostyX> protoze se jedna jen o kratky seznam, namlatil jsem ip primo do meho firewallu ... jinak si to muzes hodit treba do souboru, nebo do DB, ...
<Kony_doma> server
<FrostyX> myslim si, ze by stacilo smazat -p TCP --dport 22
<Kony_doma> takze by bylo $IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $INET_IFACE -s 88.103.252.40 -p TCP --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<Kony_doma> $IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $INET_IFACE -s 88.103.252.40 -j ACCEPT
<Kony_doma> treba ???
<FrostyX> jj myslim si ze ano
<FrostyX> jestli to mas moznost zkusit ...
<Kony_doma> ok, a kde se da iptables nejak rozumne editovat v souboru ???
<Kony_doma> a potom jak aktualizovat
<Kony_doma> pokud to lze
<FrostyX> mno ja nevim jak ostatni, (myslim si teda ze to ale ani jinak nejde) nemam u IPtables zadny config, ktery neco nastavuje. mam udelany vlastni script treba firewall.sh, ktery ma nastaveny spousteci atribut a v nem mam takoveto prikazy
<Kony_doma> aha
<Kony_doma> a myslis ze bych te mohl poprosit o spravny nasemrovani ??? treba..... script by se jmenoval povoleny.sh
<Kony_doma> a co vevnitr ma byt ???
<Kony_doma> no ale pokud mas na prvnim radku ze ma zahodit vsechny pravidla, preskoci to potom teda na ty ostatni radky pro kontrolu teb IP adress ??
<FrostyX> byt tebou, udelal bych si asi jen jeden soubor a ten si hezky okomentoval, misto rozdeleni do vice souboru. takze bych udelal normalne treba firewall.sh .... toto je moje zakladni konfigurace http://pastebin.com/1TbFZJc5
<Kony_doma> super diky moc
<FrostyX> mam to na routeru, proto tam jsou nejake veci tykajici se forwardovani ...
<Kony_doma> jj vydim
<FrostyX> sry. ten radek 32 se nejak zesral :-D ma tam byt jen echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_syncookies
<FrostyX> mi asi trosku ujela ruka
<Kony_doma> no ten bych stejne mazal aji radek 31
<Kony_doma> atd
<FrostyX> a pak mam jeste script, ktery firewall vypina ... http://pastebin.com/kwkhM1GF
<Kony_doma> no zkousel jsem to udelat tak ze jsem dal
<Kony_doma> # $IPTABLES -P INPUT DROP $IPTABLES -P OUTPUT DROP # $IPTABLES -P FORWARD DROP
<Kony_doma> hm spatne :)))
<Kony_doma> ale to je jedno
<Kony_doma> proste jsem vsechno zakazal
<Kony_doma> a ping prestal odpovidat, to je dobre
<Kony_doma> ale kdyz jsem potom zadal radek
<Kony_doma> $IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $INET_IFACE -s 192.168.1.110 -j ACCEPT
<Kony_doma> tak nic
<Kony_doma> porad vsechno zahazuje
<FrostyX> a kdyz mu nechas povoleny output ?
<FrostyX> $IPTABLES -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
<Kony_doma> juj
<FrostyX> btw mas ten pc nekde po ruce ? :-D bo jestli k nemu nemas rychli fyzicky pristup, tak bych do firewallu moc nehrabal a rozhodne kdyz ti radim ja :-D
<Kony_doma> a potom kam mam vytvorit ten soubor
<FrostyX> ktery
<Kony_doma> no mam to tedka ve virtualu abych si to otestoval a potom to az hodim na server :)
<FrostyX> :-D
<Kony_doma> firewall.sh
<Kony_doma> a potom jak zabezpecim aby se spoustel pri startu
<FrostyX> to je uplne jedno :), kam se ti to bude libit .... a aby se spustil pri startu, tak k nemu napises cestu do /etc/rc.local
<h00ked> krucinal... povedlo se mi vytizit system na 100% nic moc.. :D
<Kony_doma> :)
<FrostyX> cim ?
<h00ked> vsim moznym :D
<FrostyX> :-D :-D
<h00ked> hlavne hodne kopirovani po ruznych discich :D
<FrostyX> me se to stava pravidelne, .... se lagne flash, zatizeni na obou jadrech skoci na 90% a musim zabijet
<h00ked> u flashe se mi to stavalo kdyz sem pouzival blbej FF
<h00ked> chrome uz s tim problemy nedela :-)
<FrostyX> me i v chromiu :'(
<h00ked> hehe, slusnej vytuh... :D
<h00ked> jeste ze mam sest jader :D
<FrostyX> ty jsi dobytek :-D
<h00ked> mi pulka systemu absolutne vytuhla :D
<Kony_doma> tohle mi to pise kdyz chcu ten sopubor sh pustit
<Kony_doma> root@ubuntu:~# /usr/local/etc/firewall.sh bash: /usr/local/etc/firewall.sh: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<FrostyX> tak tam dej #!/bin/bash
<FrostyX> na ten prvni radek
<h00ked> krucinal, neco mi brzdi disky...
<FrostyX> zeby to kopirovani ? :D
<h00ked> pice, ale jak :D
<Kony_doma> tak mam
<Kony_doma> $IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $INET_IFACE -s 192.168.1.110 -j ACCEPT
<Kony_doma> a kompletne me to odstrihlo
<FrostyX> nechal jsi povoleny ten OUTPUT ?
<Kony_doma> ne :)
<FrostyX> tak zkus
<h00ked> kurnik ten disk je snad jeste ide, to je strasny... :D
<Kony_doma> ty jo........ chcu udelat sipku dolu ve vmware a udela se enter,, to je nejaky divny, nemuzu nijak zeditovat ten soubor co se pousti pri startu :)
<FrostyX> :-D
<h00ked> omg
<h00ked> 16GB odhaduje na 5 hodin...
<h00ked> dvacet pet hodin u toho ale drepet nebudu.. :D
<Kony_doma> tvl to je masakrr.... jak to mam prepsat :)
<Kony_doma> nemuzu se tam dostat a klavesnice se pres vmware nejak divne chova :)
<h00ked> tak jdu asi parit wowko, nez se to prekopiruje no... :D
<FrostyX> Kony_doma: jak se muze divne chovat, vsak jsi ten system normalne nainstaloval, rozhchdoil tam ssh atd ne ?
<FrostyX> h00ked: jeste ze mas 6 jader ... :-D
<Kony_doma> jj jasne, ale tedka jak jsem na topm hodil ten iptables tak me to odstrihlo od vseho, vcetne ssh a telnetu a jde se mi pripojit pouze vmware a tam je to nejaky divny
<Kony_doma> tam asi ten vypis IP adress mel byt nad tema implicitnima pravidlama ne ???
<FrostyX> a ty jsi to do toho rc.local uz asi narval co
<Kony_doma> jj
<Kony_doma> :)
<FrostyX> ne implicitni pravidla jsou nahore a az pod tim povolovani
<Kony_doma> aha
<Kony_doma> no tak tam mam tu svou Ip adresu a nejde
<FrostyX> kdyz v tom vmware bootnes livecd, klavesnice tam bude fungovat normalne ?
<Kony_doma> urcite. jeste si stim zkusim pohrat
<FrostyX> tak kdyby nahodou, tak bootni live, namountuj disk, edituj ten rc.local - nesplest ale, kdyz disk namountujes do /mnt, tak nemuzes editovat /etc/rc.local, ale /mnt/etc/rc.local. tam zakomentuj spusteni firewallu. az to budes mit odlazene, tak si to odkomentuj ...
<Kony_doma> jj jasny
<h00ked> FrostyX: wowko mam na ntb, mam tam lepsi grafiku :D
<FrostyX> jeste jsem tu nakonci vyhrabal $IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -s $LO_IP -j ACCEPT
<FrostyX> $IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -s $LAN1_IP -j ACCEPT
<FrostyX> $IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -s $INET_IP -j ACCEPT
<FrostyX> h00ked: mno nemit tu intela, tak uz to hraju asi taky :-D .... jeste ze jsem si nekoupil nvidiu :-D
<h00ked> ja mam na ntb turion dualcore 2,5GHz, 4GB ram, ATImobility radeon HD5470
<FrostyX> ja mam jen takovou hracku http://www.alza.cz/lenovo-thinkpad-sl510-d170250.htm?kampan=adw1_notebooky_lenovo-produkty&gclid=CLyGr_q4y6cCFYMI3wodZwQyCg#popis
<h00ked> ja mam tenhle http://www.alza.cz/hp-probook-4525s-d200722.htm
<Kony_doma> tak uz mi to zase jede :)
<FrostyX> Kony_doma: sikovnej :)
<h00ked> sem si kupoval asi pred trema tejdnama
<FrostyX> nevis jak dlouho se ten model uz vyrabi ?
<FrostyX> odhadem
<h00ked> to hp?
<FrostyX> jj
<h00ked> netusim...
<h00ked> tak pul roku mozna? bych tipnul podle te grafiky asi..
<h00ked> ale fakt jenom tak hadam ;)
<FrostyX> spoluzak ma designove uplne stejny, ale asi to teda nebude stejny model
<h00ked> no ono tenhle design se u hp drzi uz celkem dlouho
<h00ked> a musim rict ze je povedeny ;)
<h00ked> jenom ten touchpad nalevo neni moc WoW friendly :D
<FrostyX> :D
<FrostyX> a pri psani ti nezavazk ×
<FrostyX> *nezavazi
<FrostyX> ?
<h00ked> pri psani ne :D
<h00ked> ale uz sem to vyresil, kdyz je aktivni klavesnice, tak se touchpad automaticky vypina :-)
<FrostyX> ja mam touchpad uplne na stredu a obcas na nej dlani najeud, tak me to hodi do jineho okna :-D
<FrostyX> o tom jsem cetl nekde na gentoo foru, ale pak jsem zapomel nazev :-D
<FrostyX> jak se ten program jmenuje ? :-D
 * FrostyX bude muset jit na obed
<h00ked> nevim, ja se k tomu omylem proklikal nekde nejak :D
<h00ked> ale je to tusim i v laptop-mode
<Kony_doma> tak takto to nejde
<h00ked> uz je zkopirovano 1,5GB... to mi poser zada :D
<Kony_doma> pokud zakrizkuju OUTPUT tk to pousti vsechno
<Kony_doma> tak ja uz nevim
<Kony_doma> $IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $INET_IFACE -s 192.168.1.110 -j ACCEPT
<Kony_doma> uz jsem vyzkosuel snad vsechno
<FrostyX> Kony_doma: ja si snad rozchodim ten firewall u sebe :-D
<Kony_doma> :)
<FrostyX> tak za pul hodinky pujdu na to, kdyby jsi to nevyresil
<Kony_doma> ok
<h00ked> 2,5GB kua to je fofr xD
<FrostyX> Kony_doma: nechapu jak ti to muze nefungovat ... u me tato uplne nejjednodussi verze funguje http://pastebin.com/8EK0p5qp
<Kony_doma> a tady tohle udela to ze jedine IP adresa 192.168.2.101 ma pristup na ten server ???
<FrostyX> j
<Kony_doma> tak to jdu schvalne zkusit to neni mozny :)
<Kony_doma> ale ja tam nemam /usr/sbin/iptables ale jenom /sbin/iptables
<Kony_doma> IPTABLES="/sbin/iptables"
<FrostyX> to nevadi
<FrostyX> ja mam binarku jinde
<FrostyX> Kony_doma: vsimej si IPTABLES -P OUTPUT ACCEPT ... pripadne pokud by jsi chtel mit implicitne OUTPUT nastaveny na DROP, klidne muzes, ale musis si pridat napr radky $IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -s $LO_IP -j ACCEPT
<FrostyX> $IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -s $INET_IP -j ACCEPT
<FrostyX> pricemz v $INET_IP mam ip adresu sitovky pres kterou pristupuju a v $LO_IP mam 127.0.0.1
<Kony_doma> jasny uz mi to jde
<Kony_doma> a tedka jeste pravidlo aby nechal otevreny komplet port 20000
<Kony_doma> pro vsechny IP adresy
<FrostyX> $IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $INET_IFACE -p TCP --dport 2000 -j ACCEPT rekl bych
<Kony_doma> jj tak nejak jsem si to myslel
<FrostyX> jeste zalezi jestli se jedna o TCP, nebo UDP port, k tomu slouzi tne prepinac -p
<FrostyX> Kony_doma: co budes stavet za server ? :-)
<Kony_doma> no uz mam, ale chci ho zabezpecit
<Kony_doma> ale nejsem si prave jistej jestli to pujde takto pouzit
<Kony_doma> jedna se o sdileci server na satelit
<Kony_doma> a mel bych ho zabezpecit a takto bych rekl ze to bude nejlepsi
<Kony_doma> musim valit, diky moc za rady
<Kony_doma> jeste se urcite ukazu
<FrostyX> oki, zatim se mej
<h00ked> jak se tomu nadava.... smbd?
<FrostyX> buhvi jak to chce sdilet, windowsi sdileni je samba (smbd), ale port 2000 ma 'cisco-sccp' jestli muj /etc/services nekeca
<FrostyX> a to teda nemam tuseni co je, takze nevim :)
<h00ked> j to jo, ale ja nevedel jak se nadava daemonu samby :D
<FrostyX> jj smbd
<h00ked> nevim proc, ale jakmile mi nejede smbd tak mi nejede sdileni slozek na siti ubuntu -> ubuntu... :D
<h00ked> teda sdileni... no
<h00ked> on to je vlastne pristup na disk pres sit ze... ale tak rikejme tomu sdileni :D
<FrostyX> jj chapu, spolubydlovi to taky neslo kdyz mu nebezel smbd, ... osobne nevim, bo sambu zapinam pri bootu a je to jedna z prvnich veci co instaluju do systemu
<FrostyX> zkusim vypnout :)
<h00ked> no ja ji instaloval dodatecne a daemon se mi obcas zapne, obcas ne no... :D
<FrostyX> tak ja se na sdileni dostanu i s vyplim daemonem, ale bezi mi toto gvfsd-smb-browse a netusim jak tahle vec funguje :-D hlavne ze to bezi
<FrostyX> *rucne jsem to nespoustel - zaplo se to asi samo
<h00ked> mno.. me proste bez smbd nebezi sdileni :D
<h00ked> zajimavy, ze po siti se mi data kopiruji mnohem rychleji, nez primo v pc... :D
<h00ked> a pritom data v pc jdou sata -> ide a po siti to jde ide -> wifi -> sata .... :D
<freax> h00ked: tak mas asi kouzelnou wifi.. umi vycarovat speed boost :)
<h00ked> asi jo no
<h00ked> v PC ted 1,1MB/s a po wifi to jde 2,7MB/s
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked_> mno...
<h00ked_> hm... z nejakeho duvodu mi pidgin na ntb nechce prihlasovat k jabberu... :/
<freax> h00ked_: to znam.. taky sem se s nim jednu dobu hadal, protoze se zmetek nechtel pripojit.. 
<freax> ach jo.. ja sem takovej idiot.. prave se mi podarilo hodit sklenenou misku na lcd a poskrabat ho jaxvine.. :( ja bych si fakt nafackoval :/
<h00ked_> hm... koukam ze se mi ze serveru stava docela slusna uschovna.... :D
<imike> Zdravíčko
<h00ked_> ty vole ono se to jeste nezkopirovalo....
<areon> h00ked_, co ??
<areon> existuje v linuxu prikaz pro uplnou zalohu všeho ?
<h00ked_> sudo zalohuj all
<h00ked_> :D
<h00ked_> dochazi mi misto na /home, tak kopiruju data na dalsi disky, ale nekde to neco brzdi... :D
<areon> to zkazí den :D ja potrebuju bud na trvalo jeden disk pripojit a nebo ho nastavit jako home ?jak to jde?
<supersasho> areon: do fstab napchat mount na /home na ten disk? ci ine si myslel?
<areon> supersasho,  ma disk /souboroví system/ a chtel bych ho dat jako home
<h00ked_> mno jdu nastavit nfs, seru na to :D
<FrostyX> areon: nastroj na zalohu vseho ? nestaci ti na to cp / dd / rsync ?
<areon> FrostyX,  udela to zalohu i naastavení ?
<FrostyX> areon: a ten mount udelas presne tak jak rika supersasho ... nebo ho muzes treba pripojit jen docasne a to mountem
<areon> FrostyX,  me nebavi ho pri kazdym startu pripojovat
<FrostyX> tak /etc/fstab
<supersasho> ono sa aj odporuca mat /home samostatne, raz sa mozno aj ja k tomu dopracujem :)
<areon> :D jo to vim ale byl jsem nucen po moji chybe pri reinstalu ten disk nepripojit jako home
<areon> abych zachranil data
<areon> mam na jednom disku jadro
<starejbar> home se da prenest
<areon> a jak ?
<starejbar> ou zkusim pohledat ten navod na netu
<FrostyX> doporucuje se to, ale ve finale zadny poradny duvod k tomu nevidim ... rikaj, ze vlastne pri reinstalu systemu muzes pouzit stare home, ale ten bordel co v nem vzdycky je, to si radsi obnovim jen podstatne konfiguraky :-D
<starejbar> kydsi jsem to s upechem aplikoval
<supersasho> FrostyX: suhlasim
<supersasho> vecsinou mam v /home bordel :)
<starejbar> areone: mrkni na tohle 
<FrostyX> ve viditelnych souborech ani moc ne, ale tisice skrytych souboru, ktere bych teda v dalsim systemu rozhodne nechcel :-D
<starejbar> http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php?topic=11189.0
<starejbar> takhle nejak jsem to kdysi delal a v pohode
<h00ked_> hm... nejak se mi nechce zkompilovat portmap...
<areon> diky kluci
<areon> Ameřičtí vědci udělali neskutečný objev objevili nad americkýma zásobama ropy neznámou arabskou zemi.
<FrostyX> no nic, jedu na intr, mejte se tu
<areon> FrostyX,  cau
<h00ked_> ha! ted uz si jenom udelat spoustec na pripojeni disku a je to :p
<areon> ha ted už jen udelat 75 maturitnich otazek a 20 temat do praxe a mám maturitu :D
<h00ked_> to uz mas za par ne? :D
<areon> presne za 53 dni
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi! ;-)
<spectrum1> kuwa drat ..
#ubuntu-cz 2012-03-05
<myschak> \o/
<myschak> Chinese_soup: dá se whispovat v irssi?
<Chinese_soup> myslis query?
<Chinese_soup>  /query NICk
<Chinese_soup> nebo /msg NICK blablabla
<myschak> dekuju :)
<Chinese_soup> by ti melo taky otevrit okno v default nastaveni
<Chinese_soup> jinak v irssi se da vsechno, samozrejme
<Chinese_soup> watch porno on a crowded bus...
<Chinese_soup> even check your email, while getting hit by a train
#ubuntu-cz 2012-03-06
<cortex_sk> tak netusil som ze existuje prikaz na vyprazdnenie kosa v kde :D ktrash --empty
<cortex_sk> cool :D
<cortex_sk> aka strasna hlupost
#ubuntu-cz 2012-03-07
<myschak> cus
<Chinese_soup> hoj
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: cau
<Chinese_soup> :)
<Chinese_soup> jsem odpovidal myschakovi, ale nevadi :-)
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: takze ahoj
<FrostyX> aha, tak to musel psat uz par hodin zpatky, bo to tu nevidim :-) No nic, hezky den vsem, kdyz uz jsme v tom zdraveni :-P
<FrostyX> btw nevite co je se zombem ? uz tu docela dlouho nebyl ...
<Chinese_soup> nj, psal to hodinou a pul predtim, nez si prisel :-)
<Chinese_soup> nevím
<SquirrelCZECH> hosi
<SquirrelCZECH> myslite ze je mozne zmensi aplikace v tuxovy o modifier?
<SquirrelCZECH> jakoze, rekneme ze 0.5
<SquirrelCZECH> tak okno co ma 400x200 px bude najednou vyrendrovane na 200x100 v rozliseni 400x200?
 * SquirrelCZECH premysli ze pokud by tohle fungovalo tak, ze nefocusnute okna by mely treba 0.9, tak by mohl vzniknout krasny 3D efekt...
<Chinese_soup> to me zajima, takze zacneme
<Chinese_soup> co je to modifier?
<Chinese_soup> :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> proste
<SquirrelCZECH> koeficient zvetseni :D
<Chinese_soup> mhmm
<Chinese_soup> diky
#ubuntu-cz 2012-03-08
<fr3ax> zdravim :)
<myschak> hoj
<Chinese_soup> mh
<FrostyX> hoj
#ubuntu-cz 2012-03-10
<sm4rin3> Je tu někdo?
<Chinese_soup> nn
<sm4rin3> takže jo
<sm4rin3> mám menší otázku
<xdxdxd> Zdravím, mám menší dotaz. Pokud přez wubi nainstaluji Ubuntu a restartuji počítač tak ve výběru OS. se mi nezobrazí Ubuntu.
#ubuntu-cz 2012-03-11
<kitkat> hi I cant update or install program, when I try to install it says check your connection and when I try to upgrade It says something about untrusted sources
<jozka1_> Ahoj, mohl by mi prosim nekdo pomoct ohledne linuxoveho jadra? :)
<Chinese_soup> zeptej se rovnou :)
<jozka1_> Ted jsem si prinesl obed, tak zachvili, dekuji :D
<jozka1_> Mam problem se zavedenim linuxoveho jadra, resp. souboru linuxrc. Vsude se pise, ze pokudu je tento soubor pritomen v korenovem adresari, tak se spusti, ale u me to tak neni. Nevite v cem by mohla byt chyba?
<Chinese_soup> hmm, to nevím
<Chinese_soup> soubor linuxrc ani neznam
<Chinese_soup> neni mozne, ze se to presunulo do slozky jako treba linuxrc.d/*?
<Chinese_soup> aha, pockat
<Chinese_soup> znam!
<Chinese_soup> eh, fail
<Chinese_soup> ale i tak ti nepomohu :'( takze jsem to tu akorat zaspamoval, jako obyvkle :-(
<jozka1_> :D
#ubuntu-cz 2013-03-04
<mirda> ahoj
<mirda> jak byste prelozili tenhle kec?
<mirda> Always try your best. Many people are available to learn from.
#ubuntu-cz 2013-03-05
<freax> zdravim
<Chinese_soup> ahoj
#ubuntu-cz 2013-03-06
<Don> ahoj, mám menší prosbu
<Guest95468> potřebuji z řetězce chromium-browser /var/www/xxx/yyy.php vždy replacnout /var/www na localhost a vykonat to
<Guest95468> koukám na sed ale moc moudrej z toho nejsem. Reguláry mně nikdy moc nešli.
<Chinese_soup> třeba sed -r "s/\/var\/www\//localhost\//"
<Chinese_soup> ?
<Guest95468> to je ono, mnohokrát díky
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: nespi! solved; next :-D
<Chinese_soup> promin
<Chinese_soup> hraju
<Chinese_soup> pravda, taky jsem na to chvili hledel a rikal si, co tomu chybi
<FrostyX> :-D
<asus_> zdravim
<Darkover> jsem tu prvne, takze chvilku pockam, nez se projevi, kdo je bot a kdo ne
<dvx> vsichni sou boti
<Darkover> konečně nějaký vtipálek 
<Darkover> muzu psat s diakritikou?
<dvx> podle mne urcite
<Darkover> ok, jsem tak zvyklý, poslední IRC co jsem byl se to nesmělo
<Darkover> tak, jako nedobrovolný uživatel Ubuntu, bych potřeboval trochu nasměrovat, mohl by mi někdo poradit, kde najdu spouštěč pro Diskový nástroj?
<Darkover> Ubuntu 12.04
 * dvx netusi co je diskovy nastroj
<Darkover> je to proto, že tam mám češtinu a dvx ji tam nemá?
<dvx> ma
<Darkover> no potřebuju něco, co mi zkontroluje SMART na HDD
<dvx> jo tohle
<Darkover> v 9.10 to bylo v záložce Systém, ale tady to nemůžu najít
<dvx> rekl bych ze defaultne to neni nainstalovany
<Darkover> já už to právě nainstaloval přes Centrum software, jen nevim kde to spustit, když se mi neobjevila ikona v Dash
<Darkover> já mám čerstvou instalaci teprve druhý den, takže trochu tápu (možná hodně)
<Darkover> můj největší úspěch je zatím funkční TS3 a Steam
<dvx> to se poda
<Darkover> nic jiného mi nezbývá
<Darkover> tedy, docela rád bych zůstal u Ubuntu, uvidím, jestli mě okolnosti nedotlačí zpět k Win7
<dvx> zkus alt-f2 a napsat disk
<dvx> aspon win8 :) spravna tortura
<Darkover> mám taky a radši jsem je přesunul na méně používané PC :D
<Darkover> tak vyhledalo mi to disk s ikonou ozubených kol, ale dvojklik ani prevé tlačítko s tím nic nedělají
<Darkover> pravé*
<dvx> hmm
<dvx> centrum ubuntu neukazaje seznam souboru v balicku
<dvx> ?
<Darkover> mám tu jen nějaký pokec, co ten program dělá, tlačítko odstranit a velké zelené zatržítko "Nainstalováno"
<Darkover> stáhnul jsem Storage Device Manager a ten mi nedetekuje HDD
<dvx> mne na xubuntu pise u programu naleznete v nabidce
<Darkover> přísahám, že jsem proklikal všechno alespoň 3x
<Chinese_soup> gsmartcontrol?
<Darkover> stane se něco, když ho zkusím odstranit a zase přidat?
<dvx> to by mohl byt on
<Chinese_soup> jestli ti jde o smart tak gsmartcontrol ma blbuntu urcite v repu
<Darkover> 9.10 ho měl v nabídce systém, ale kde ho má 12.04?
<Chinese_soup> na jiny hovadiny treba gparted
<Chinese_soup> hell if somebody here knows that ^^
<Darkover> popřípadě jak ho spustit
<Darkover> když si udělám spouštěč na gsmartcontrol najde si to?
<Darkover> gparted mám, spustí se, detekuje, ale neukáže mi SMART
<Darkover> no jo, tak jsem ho odstranil a zpětně nainstaloval a už tu je :D
<Darkover> ok, co se týče HDD s 23 vadnými sektory z 63, tak to už je čas na výměnu, že?
<bolofar> zdravím ve spolek
<Darkover> ahoj
<bolofar> funguje ještě nějakej živej irc o linuxu ? 
<Darkover> já tu žiju, dokonce už několik minut, a dokonce mi tu i někdo odpověděl :D
<Darkover> pravda je, že jsem potřeboval helfnout, co taky jinýho
<bolofar> dobře upravím dotaz nějakej další irc o linuxu  ?
<Chinese_soup> /topic
<Chinese_soup> "na NIC se neptejte"!!
<Darkover> aha, nemám zdání, když jsem hledal kanál, použil jsem první odkaz
<Chinese_soup> anyway, vim o #linux.cz a #linux-cs na ircnetu
<Chinese_soup> pak #linux.sk
<Chinese_soup> pokud myslis cz/sk kanely
<bolofar> děkuji 
<Darkover> tak se tu mějte
<Chinese_soup> čau
<Chinese_soup> solved; next
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: hue hue hue
<Chinese_soup> got it this time
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> gj :-)
#ubuntu-cz 2013-03-07
<Chinese_soup> thanks
#ubuntu-cz 2014-03-08
<bobo> ahoj, existuje aj cesky kanal pre debian, lebo tam ma odkazali, ale nenasiel som ho
#ubuntu-cz 2016-03-11
<balkanac> ahoj-)
<balkanac> někdo kdo trochu dělá hudbu v ubuntu? a třeba s polyfonii v jackd'?.-)
<balkanac> jak se v jackd sprovozní ta polyfonie, midi soubory a podobně?
<balkanac> .-)
<balkanac> .-)
<balkanac> .-)
#ubuntu-cz 2016-03-12
<balkanac> .-)
#ubuntu-cz 2016-03-13
<Damianus> zdarec lidi :) potrebuji radu do zivota. Na servru mi bezi samba ktera sdili nejake data do lokalu no a pokud je tvori lidi ty data neni problem, ten nastava az pokud data v te slozce vytvori nejaky program napr. zaloha atd.. v tu chvili maji jina prava nez ostatni
<Damianus> jinak do slozky samba config jsem pridal k adresari prikazy force create mode = 0775 a force directory mode = 0775
<Damianus> a nic :/
<Damianus> http://pastebin.com/77W0fgv6
